# Algen und Fischsterben



## mprav (22. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin neu im Forum und habe natürlich gleich eine/paar Fragen. Entschuldigung dafür.
Mein kleiner Gartenzierteich macht seit Sommer 2012 Probleme mit dem Wasser.
Teichdaten/Technik 
Baujahr 2001
GFK unregelmässige Form mit versch. Tiefen, Masse ca. 2,00x1,20x0,8m, Wassermenge ca. 1000L
Oase Teichfilter mit UVC und kleiner Bachlauf. Laufzeit/Tag 10 Stunden vom Frühjahr bis Herbst.
Bepflanzug ca, 1/5 der Wasseroberfläche. ca. 90% Sonne.
Fischbesatz siehe unten. Gefüttert wird nur sehr wenig mit Ponds Sticks.
Chemie oder Wasserpflegemittel wurden nie eingesetzt.
Im Sommer 2012 hatte starkes Alkenwachstum an den Wänden und den Wasserpflanzen. Das Wasser war sehr trübe. 
Der Fischbestand war: 10 Goldfische ca. 5-6cm gross.  Ich habe darauf hin die Fische entnommen, das Wasser abgepumpt und das Becken mit dem Hochdruckreiniger und einer Bürste gründlich gereinigt und das Restwasser alles entfernt. Bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch die Wasserpflanzen umgetopft (Wasserpflanzenerde) stark eingekürzt und die Zierkiesel (weisser Marmor) welche ich im Wasser Teich hatte geschruppt. Filtermatten mit Leitungswasser!? ausgewaschen. Ok das soll man nicht, ich habe aber nicht daran gedacht
Anschliessend das Becken mit 50/50 Regen und Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Pflanzen und Fische wieder eingesetzt. Nach ca. 10 Tagen kamen noch 3 kleine und ein ca. 10cm grosser __ Goldfisch hinzu. Geschenkt vom Nachbarn.
Soweit war alles ok. Jedoch fing nach ca. 5-6 Wochen wieder dieses Algenproblem an.
März/April 2013 die Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden, doch die Algen werden immer mehr. Die Algenmatte ist kräftig grün und sitzt so fest an der Beckenwand, dass man sie nicht einmal abzupfen oder mit einer Bürste abschruppen kann. 
Ja und dann ging es Anfang April los. Der erste Goldfisch schwamm tot an der Oberfläche. Das Wasser war Rotbraun. Der ph-Wert war > 9ppm. Also habe ich 2/3 Wasser abgepumpt und mit frischen Wasser aufgefüllt. Das Wasser wurde jedoch schnell wieder braun und trübe. Mittlerweile hatte ich 8 tote die ich rausfischen musste. Augenscheinlich konnte ich bei den toten nichts krankhaftes erkennen.
Jetzt wusste ich mir nur noch mit der "chem. Keule" zu helfen und habe mir ein 3er Teichset (Wasseraufbereiter, Algenentferner, Mikroorganismen??) gekauft und nach den Angaben am Samstag eingefüllt. Ich mag zwar keine chem. wusste mir aber nicht mehr anders zu helfen.
Heute mittag. Die Algen haben sich grau verfärbt und lassen sich mit einer Bürste bzw. Besen leicht abschruppen. Die Filteranlage läuft. Das Wasser ist noch trüb wird aber zusehends klarer. Die Fische sind zwar nur mal kurz zu sehen und hoffe das sie überlebt haben.
Jetzt endlich meine Fragen.
Anm. wir sind ab Samstag für mehrere Wochen unterwegs. Dh. können den Teich nicht kontrollieren/beobachten.
Soll ich das ganze diese Woche, mit der chem. noch einmal wiederholen? Wenn ja mit welcher Dosis?
Wie kann ich jetzt noch einem Fischsterben bzw. dem Algenwachstum vorbeugen?

Danke schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe

mfg
Michael


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Michael,
:Willkommen2

das mit den Fischen tut Leid.
WW sind meist recht hilfreich um das Wasser im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Eine Belüftung ist hilfreich, die stabilisiert auch den PH Wert.

Hast du auch KH, Nitrit und Nitrat gemessen?


----------



## mprav (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*



Joerg schrieb:


> WW sind meist recht hilfreich um das Wasser im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
> Eine Belüftung ist hilfreich, die stabilisiert auch den PH Wert.
> 
> Hast du auch KH, Nitrit und Nitrat gemessen?



Hallo Joerg,
das KH, Nitrit und Nitrat habe ich nicht gemessen. Was braucht man da für Messgeräte? Teststreifen?
Wasserwechsel hatte ich Anfang April gemacht. Allerdings nur Leitungswasser, da die Regentonnen leer waren.
Belüftung? Reicht der Bachlauf nicht aus? Am Einlauf zum Teich plätschert er aus 10cm höhe rein. Ist auch immer der "Tummelplatz" der Fische. Da halten sie sich jedenfalls meistens auf.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Michael

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy




> Soll ich das ganze diese Woche, mit der chem. noch einmal wiederholen? Wenn ja mit welcher Dosis?
> Wie kann ich jetzt noch einem Fischsterben bzw. dem Algenwachstum vorbeugen?



1. Nein!

2. Kurz und knapp:

Du hast einfach viel zu viele und zu große Fische in deinen 1000L schwimmen..........

Deine Probleme werden sich immer wieder wiederholen.

Gib die großen ab und steige um auf kleinere wie Notropis etc. ............ 

Außerdem sollte ein Teichfilter  7/24 laufen. :smoki


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Michael,
wenn die sich dort aufhalten, ist der Sauerstoffgehalt im Rest wohl niedriger oder das geflterte Wasser ist dort wesentlich besser.

Der Filter sollte immer laufen. Gerade Morgens ist der Sauerstoffgehalt sehr niedrig.

Am besten sind Tröpchentests, die Streifen zeigen aber schon grob an, wo Probleme sein könnten.


----------



## mprav (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Olaf,
Die Pumpe/Teichfilter läuft und lief immer 10Stunden/Tag.
Fische zu gross?
Jetzt sind es noch 5 kleine ca. 5-6cm und 1er mit ca.10cm

Ich werde morgen mal schauen wo ich den Tröpfchentests bekomme.
Die Zeitschaltuhr zur Pumpenlaufzeit werde ich jetzt um 2 Stunden verlängern. Sie läuft dann von 7:00 morgens bis 19:00Uhr


----------



## libsy (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Der Filter sollte 24 Stunden am Tag laufen. So war das sicher auch mit 7/24 gemeint. *g*


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Michael,

nix Zeitschaltuhr.
24/7 bedeutet 24h 7 Tage die Woche rund um die Uhr und nicht abschalten.
Als nächstes alle Goldis raus der Teich ist für die viel zu klein, das ist wie wohnen aufnem Gäste Clo.

by


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hi,



> Jetzt sind es noch 5 kleine ca. 5-6cm und 1er mit ca.10cm



Jetzt.............. 

Und wie viele waren es vor dem sterben............ 

Ich sage dir "nur" schon mal was wieder kommen wird, was du machst entscheidest du eh selbst.................  :beten

Und ja, ein Filter sollte 24h 7 Tage die Woche laufen!

Du kannst eigentlich von Glück sagen, das es von 2001 bis jetzt gedauert hat, mit dem Gau.....................


----------



## burki (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo

Fische raus (das ist Tierquälerei) ! Und keine Chemie mehr!

1000L und FIsche das passt garnicht, jedenfalls keine Goldfische.

Warum wurden in so einem kleinen Teich überhaupt Fische eingesetzt?

Mache dir aus dem Becken einen schönen Pflanzenteich, dann brauchst auch die Pumpe nicht mehr und Chemie schon garnicht.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hey Michael,

erst mal Herzlich Willkommen 

Du hast einige Fehler gemacht und damit das Gleichgewicht des Teiches zerstört.

Ein Algenteppich an den Wänden ist für ein biologisches Gleichgewicht sehr nützlich. Algen filtern das Wasser, nehmen Nitrat auf und geben Sauerstoff ab. Außerdem bieten sie Kleinstlebewesen ein Zuhause. Du hast das Wasser abgelassen und den Teppich mit einem Hochsruckreiniger entfernt. Das war der erste Fehler.

Dann hast Du den Teich mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt (wenn auch nur zur Hälfte), aber das macht man nicht. zumindest nicht bei einem "neuen" Teich. Einem voll etablierten macht ein Teilwasserwechsel mit Regenwasser nicht viel aus. In Regenwasser befinden sich Unmengen an Nährstoffe, Dreck und evtl. auch Giftstoffe. Der Regen nimmt doch alles was sich in der Luft befindet auf. Das hast Du in den frisch gereinigten Teich gegeben. Der zweite Fehler.

Teicherde hat nichts in einem Teich zu suchen. Nährstoffe pur für ein tolles Algenwachstum. Pflanzen setzt man in ein Sand/Lehm-gemisch. Dann hast Du die Steine geschrubbt und damit sämtliche Bakterien die zur Wasserstabilisierung nötig sind gekillt. Der dritte Fehler.

Wenn man das alles zusammen nimmt und die Tatsache dass Du den Filter nicht rund um die Uhr laufen läßt, hast Du die Ursache des Problems.
Der Teich ist völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht.

Meine Empfehlung: Wasser raus, Pflanzen raus, Erde raus (Steine, wenn es nicht zu viele sind, kannste drin lassen).
Setze die Pflanzen in ein Sand/Lehm-Gemisch und befülle den Teich neu.
Schließe die Filteranlage an und lass sie rund um die Uhr durchlaufen. Die Goldfische verschenkst Du am Besten, denn die würde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr einsetzen.

Dann wirst Du trotzdem sehen, dass der Teich trübe wird. Das ist normal. Zuerst bilden sich die Schwebealgen ... die gehen aber irgendwann weg, wenn der Teich anfängt sich einzupegeln.
Den Algenteppich an den Wänden auf keinen Fall entfernen, höchstens lange Fadenalgen.

Und wenn die Pflanzen dann im Folgejahr richtig gut wachsen und sich etabliert haben, dann kannste wieder vereinzelt Fischchen einsetzen. Aber immer unter der Maßgabe der Filter läuft durch.

Meine Meinung zu der ganzen Geschichte.


Mandy


----------



## mprav (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Olaf,
ok, jetzt habe ich es kapiert. Also durchlaufen lassen.
Na dann werden es ja Goldfische im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Zumindest was den Stromverbrauch betrifft.  Naja sind ja nur 230W, da braucht meine andere Filteranlage mit 0,85kw schon einiges mehr.
Die Antwort/Frage von Joerg betr.  KH, Nitrit und Nitrat macht mich doch schon nachdenklich.
Wir wohnen Ländlich und auf zwei Seiten vom Grundstück sind in ca. 40-50m Entfernung Rapsfelder. Der Bauer geht mit Gülle und Spritzmitteln immer sehr grosszügig um. Könnte da evtl. irgend ein Zusammenhang bestehen?

Ps. ich hatte von 1974 bis 2001 einen grösseren Teich und nie Probleme. War allerdings in Stadtnähe und ohne Landwirtschaft. Jetzt seit 2001 hier auf dem Lande und seit 2012 eben die genannten Probleme. Im Mai ist die Verschmutzung immer besonders schlimm. Da ist die Raps,- und Birkenblüte und alles ist mit einer "dicken" gelben Pollenschicht bedeckt. Selbst die Poolfilter,- und autom. Dosierungsanlage spielen verrückt.

mfg
Michael


----------



## mprav (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

ui ui ui.
Danke für eure wichtigen Infos.
So genau habe ich mich ja noch nie mit der ganzen Materie befasst, da ich ja auch noch nie Probleme mit dem Teich hatte.
Ja und jetzt ist mal etwas, und ich mache gleich alles verkehrt. Dann hätte ich mich ja besser bei Beginn der ganzen Probleme, erst mal hier anmelden und informieren sollen.
Jetzt muss ich Retten was noch zu Retten ist. Ich gehe gleich raus und klemme die Zeitschaltuhr ab so das der Filter durchläuft. Morgen werde ich dann das Wasser wieder abpumpen, Schlamm? (wenn vorhanden) entfernen und frisches Leitungswasser (chemiefreies) einfüllen. Achja und die Filtermatten werden wohl auch voll toter Algen sein. Also ausspülen.
Zur Teicherde. Das ist spez. Wasserplanzen""erde"" die aus dem Teichfachhandel für KOI-Zubehör gekauft wurde. Die Bezeichnung Erde ist eigentlich verkehrt, Das ist nur Kies unterschiedlicher Körnung. Auf dem Sack steht aber -Gartenteicherde für Wasserpflanzen-.
Tja das mit den Fischen wird das nächste Problem. Ist leider das Hobby meiner Frau. Stundenlang in ihrer Ruheoase sitzen und die Fische beobachten. Tierquälerei hin oder her, aber da


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*



> Naja sind ja nur 230W,


 

Du meinst bestimmt 230 Volt, oder?
mit einer 230 Watt pumpe müßtest du ja gut und gerne 15- 20.000 Liter pro Stunde durch den Filter jagen. Also 15 - 20 mal deinen Teichinhalt pro h umwälzen  

Stell doch mal deinen Filter und Pumpe mit einigen Bildern vor.


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Michael,
das Rapsfeld ist von meinem Teich 2m weg.:shock Das bringt eine Menge an zusätzlichen Nähstoffen in den Teich.
Die sollte man irgendwie aus dem Teich bekommen, damit es langfristig nicht zu einem Ungleichgewicht kommt.
Schwebe oder Fadenalgen sind das Anzeichen dafür, dass zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich sind. Die sind für die Fische auch nicht gefährlich, sondern nur ein Notprogramm vom Teich.

Das Regenwasser enthält ebenfalls viele Nährstoffe (Pollen), die du damit in den Teich gebracht hast.

Solange der Teich groß genug ist, kann er sich meist selbst helfen. Bei kleinen ist das oft nicht der Fall.
Zusätzlich kommen dann die Ausscheidungen (Dünger) der Fische hinzu. Dann ist das Fass irgendwann übergelaufen. 

Mit Chemie kann man die Auswirkungen kurzzeitig eingrenzen, das eigentliche Problem wird dadurch nicht gelöst.

Mach den Teich deutlich größer, damit er sich etwas besser selber helfen kann.
Goldfische fühlen sich in dem grenzwertigen Teich sicher nicht wohl.


----------



## mprav (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Pardon,
Bin im Urlaubsstress. Wir wollen am Samstag eine 8-10 Wöchige Rundreise antreten und da ist noch viel zu erledigen. Wohnwagen packen, Auto checken, Garten auf Vordermann bringen und und und.
Tja und jetzt auch noch das Teichproblem.
Jetzt schmeiss ich schon alles durcheinander.
Das ist nicht wie oben beschrieben eine Oasis sondern eine Heissner smartline HLF 4000-00 mit 50W und 7W UVC für Teiche mit Fischbesatz max. 2000L. (ohne 4000L) Durchflussmenge max. 2600L

@Joerg,
na mit grösser wird wohl nichts mehr. Mit Ü 60 ist langsam die Luft raus. Ausserdem sind wir ca. 17-22 Wochen im Jahr nicht mehr zu Hause. Reisen viel und geniessen unser Rentnerdasein. Dann den Teich eher ganz weg. Der jetzt für uns völlig überflüssige Pool macht uns schon genug arbeit und verursacht nur kosten.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

der teich muss nicht weg, in diesem fall aber die fische. das sind lebewesen die gepflegt werden muessen. und wenn die zeit nicht da ist, sollte man sie abgeben.


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

Hallo Michael,

das meiste haben meine Vorredner ja schon gesagt. 
Dein Teich ist für Goldfische nicht geeignet. 
Wenn Du jetzt das Wasser wieder komplett austauscht, wirst Du genau, wenn Du nicht da bist, einen Nitritpeak haben. 
Das wird den letzten Fischen mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit den Rest geben.

In Eurer Lebenssituation wäre es sinnvoll, die Goldfische so schnell wie möglich abzugeben (vielleicht an den Nachbarn, der Euch einen geschenkt hat?). 
Dann den Teich während Eures Urlaubs in Ruhe einfahren zu lassen. 
Und wenn Deine Frau dann immer noch Fische möchte, kauft/besorgt Ihr Euch 10 Goldelritzen. 
Die kann man auch gut ansehen, die sind Selbstversorger, müssen also nicht gefüttert werden, ramponieren die Pflanzenwelt nicht, können gut ein paar Wochen ohne Euch auskommen und passen viel besser zur Teichgröße!


----------



## burki (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*



mprav schrieb:


> ui ui ui.
> Tierquälerei hin oder her, aber da




näh oder 
Nur weil deine Frau die Fische schön findet müssen die mit 1000 Liter auskommen.
Das kann ja wohl nicht sein !! Oder sitzt ihr in einer 4qm Wohnung?!

Kauf ihr ein Aquarium, aber bitte auch hier einlesen oder einen größeren Teich. NEIN, wenn ihr so viele Wochen weg seit, lasst das Aquarium auch sein. Das braucht mehr Zeit als ein Teich.
Und einen Nittpeak gibt es auch beim Aquarium. 
Das brauche wie ein Teich auch um die 4-6 Wochen bis es "eingelaufen ist", erst DANN können Fische rein.

Fahrt erst mal in den Urlaub und dann mit RUHE wieder an den Teich.
Lest hier die Grundagen und macht aus dem 1000 Liter Becken nen schönen Pflanzenteich OHNE Fische (meine Meinung).
Egal wie groß die sind, Fische machen Dreck und das ist wieder Algenfutter.


----------



## mprav (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Algen und Fischsterben*

so noch ein kurzes Feedback.
Filter läuft durchgehend. Die Sichtiefe ist jetzt bei ca. 40cm. Wasser ist leicht trüb (Schwebstoffe) aber nicht mehr rötlichbraun verfärbt. Von gestern zu heute Abend keine weiteren toten Fische. Sie machen einen recht mobilen Eindruck.
Habe heute die Testflüssigkeit gekauft:
Ergebniss: KH (5 Tropfen auf 5ml) Farbe ist leuchtend blau. Lt. Beipackzettel KH ausreichend (4 oder mehr). Keine Massnahmen erforderlich.
Ph- Wert: 8,2

Wasserwechsel habe ich zeitlich noch nicht geschafft.
Den Druckfilter habe ich gereinigt. War auch dringend nötig.


----------

